

250K beta testers later, MightyText launches best texting app for Android, ever - casemorton
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/19/mighty-text-imessage-for-android/

======
twinturbo
Great for them, but seriously: FUCK SMS. Use IP. The solution to messaging is
to use the internet. Continual use of SMS is not an effective solution.

